# 2017 Secret Santa Brag Thread..........



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok, first I have a few questions concerning my SS........
1-Am I *this* transparent on the forum??
2-Does the Useless Billy group stawk the Drivelers??
 concerning #1 you will note in the picture.......
1 - sweet tooth covered - check
2 - my *girly-girl* side covered - check
3 - someone knows I go barefoot year round but it gets tuff in the winter, solution covered - check
4 - ok, this I'll admit, most folks know I love my recliner AND horses, so what better than a horse throw for my recliner!
Ok, on the box the return address had "Useless Billy"............ but I had a pm from someone claiming to be my SS that was upset because they thought I was going to owe postage........ no such thing, it was hanging on my gate yesterday!
Thank YOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 9, 2016)

lol! Billy is sharp...Wasn't me this year. I had you last year


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Keebs. You might want to delete this thread. You GON ruin Billy's reputation for being useless. 


Good on you Billy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> lol! Billy is sharp...Wasn't me this year. I had you last year




"I had you last year..."


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2016)

oh my......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Bet mine don't come this year.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs. You might want to delete this thread. You GON ruin Billy's reputation for being useless.
> 
> 
> Good on you Billy!


Too Late............... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> "I had you last year..."


only you, Quack, only you...............


----------



## quinn (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet mine don't come this year.



I bet it does! You just be looking up jolly ranchers in hand!

Nice Keebs, sounds like maybe you gots a stalker!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2016)

Had no idear that mark and keebs use to be a couple


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Too Late...............
> 
> only you, Quack, only you...............



Now I get it. Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Had no idear that mark and keebs use to be a couple



You didn't hear ??  Them two use to go at it like 2 drunken monkeys !! 




mark-7mag said:


> Now I get it. Lol





Geeeeeeeeeeze . .


----------



## bigelow (Dec 9, 2016)

Hope you enjoy!   





Stalker  


Ps I really thought I screwed up the postage


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You did well LilBigsbro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> Now I get it. Lol





hdm03 said:


> Had no idear that mark and keebs use to be a couple


what happens at the gatherings, STAYS at the gatherings............ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> You didn't hear ??  Them two use to go at it like 2 drunken monkeys !!
> 
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeze . .


hush, you gonna git it, quit telling all our secrets!


bigelow said:


> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, you did REALLY good!  Done lost a pair of the socks to Miz J at that!  And of course the horse blanket was PERFECT!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You did well LilBigsbro !!!


 yes he did!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Our secret Santa knows us well. Awesome gift. We absolutely love it. Thank you whoever you are. We love it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

My son just got home with his suit and tie all duded up and saw the coffee cup. Picked it up and had a fit over it. I think he wants it.  Sorry dude, it's mine. 
H22 done made a drank in the glass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got home with his suit and tie all duded up and saw the coffee cup. Picked it up and had a fit over it. I think he wants it.  Sorry dude, it's mine.
> H22 done made a drank in the glass.



Sweeeeet.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice going so far!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 9, 2016)

Yup good peeps in here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 10, 2016)

Received mine pics to come.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2016)

I still don't know who ours was, but everybody that has come to the Cafe 356 has had a fit over them. I'm gonna have to put them under lock and key.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I still don't know who ours was,



That's why it's called "Secret Santa".


----------



## bigelow (Dec 10, 2016)

Dang


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 10, 2016)

I received mine Thursday I think. I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I've got my victims stuff almost ready to go.

I've been busy today!


----------



## riverbank (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry I'm running late. Mine will be out in the morning. I finally got the ole dog to do his half of the work.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 11, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Sorry I'm running late. Mine will be out in the morning. I finally got the ole dog to do his half of the work.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 11, 2016)

Lol riverbank


----------



## quinn (Dec 11, 2016)

I got word a package got delivered to the house yesterday! I'm currently not staying there. So I will get it tomorrow and post up pictures!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

quinn said:


> I got word a package got delivered to the house yesterday! I'm currently not staying there. So I will get it tomorrow and post up pictures!



Dang.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 11, 2016)

My junk will be sent out tammara  or toosdie


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Our secret Santa knows us well. Awesome gift. We absolutely love it. Thank you whoever you are. We love it!


 Niiiiiiice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sent my stuff out today , hope all that mustard dont bust.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2016)

Got home from Florida late last night this morning to find a package on my front porch

Secret Santa done good!!...........I will get pictures up as soon as I slow down long enough to take, and resize the pictures


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 12, 2016)

Mine should go out tomorrow


----------



## j_seph (Dec 12, 2016)

You have mail
Is what our secretary said, yippie.
Not sure about the joke though with the scupernong wine. Could not figure out the empty jar for the life of me. Thank you SS and the cookies were good too.


----------



## quinn (Dec 12, 2016)

I gots my package too! Trying to figure out how to load the pictures! Thanks santa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2016)

quinn said:


> I gots my package too! Trying to figure out how to load the pictures! Thanks santa!



Must be one of those new "FANCY" cameras.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mine is going out today. Hope is well received.


----------



## quinn (Dec 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be one of those new "FANCY" cameras.



Oh it is! I keep getting distracted by the pretty colors!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2016)

j_seph said:


> You have mail
> Is what our secretary said, yippie.
> Not sure about the joke though with the scupernong wine. Could not figure out the empty jar for the life of me. Thank you SS and the cookies were good too.



Was there nothing in the jar?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 13, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Was there nothing in the jar?


Nothing at all but I bet it would have been delicious with that bear steak I had last night and pecan pie


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2016)

... Santa ain't real......


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Nothing at all but I bet it would have been delicious with that bear steak I had last night and pecan pie



I am so sorry... You are missing another bag of cookies another bag of candy and the wine...


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 13, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Nothing at all but I bet it would have been delicious with that bear steak I had last night and pecan pie



They left you a note about the wine on your jar because they are not in season yet. When the grapes are in season then they will send you some wine. That is what I get out of your picture.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did not do secret santa with you guys but have a cute secret santa story.  My friend picked his dad's name for secret santa.  He had a mason jar with a $20 bill inside. My friend CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored in the jar and closed it up quickly. He wrote on the side call me before you open it.

He mailed it to his dad.  A few days goes by and his dad calls. He said I got your gift. He told his dad to open his gift. He opened the jar and started choking from the smell. My friend was in tears. He could not believe that it actually kept the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored inside.  To be a fly on the way when his dad opened the mason jar.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2016)

Omg


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is mine. Looking forward to trying the sauce and the jam.

Thank you SS!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2016)

Good job SS i love top water fishing. And the tips will kill a pig I hope. Always need a hat and never tried using a chatter bait.  Thank you my northern friend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 13, 2016)

*SS has arrived!*

Someone figured out how much I love to fish and eat them too! This will make cleaning them a piece of cake. Also a nice hot/cold tumbler and a 250 lumens flashlight with batteries! Thank you Secret Santa! Very much appreciated!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 13, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> I am so sorry... You are missing another bag of cookies another bag of candy and the wine...



Well durn, that didn't work...........
Was supposed to have been, sorry it was empty I'll get another jar right back out lol
Thank you


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Was there nothing in the jar?





j_seph said:


> Nothing at all but I bet it would have been delicious with that bear steak I had last night and pecan pie





huntinglady74 said:


> I am so sorry... You are missing another bag of cookies another bag of candy and the wine...



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my my. We have us a Seakret Santy thief. I hate, just despise, loathe, get really upset, totally depressed, really ******off bout a thief. And rite hera at Crimus time. Rekcun where the thoughtful gifts went? This is a bigger sichurashon than last year. let's get the SS fbi/detectives on this and hopefully brang down the skallywag thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2016)

Pappy dun tolt you about him getting his gift last week.  It had to be checked real close fer hair and such before Meeno would let me put it in the fridge.  Pappy got him some mild smoked sausage, pancake mix, pancake 'surp, and mayhaw jelly.

Pappy ain't never had Mayhaw jelly, and we are saving it for Chrimus mourning. We always cook brekfust for all the kids and grandbabies on Chrimus mourning.  If we get them all this year, there will be 20 of us 'round da table.

Better git out the big skillets.

Thanks Sanny Claws


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy dun tolt you about him getting his gift last week.  It had to be checked real close fer hair and such before Meeno would let me put it in the fridge.  Pappy got him some mild smoked sausage, pancake mix, pancake 'surp, and mayhaw jelly.
> 
> Pappy ain't never had Mayhaw jelly, and we are saving it for Chrimus mourning. We always cook brekfust for all the kids and grandbabies on Chrimus mourning.  If we get them all this year, there will be 20 of us 'round da table.
> 
> ...




Good mayhaw jelly is the second best jelly in the world, being a very close second to homemade blackberry jelly. It is unbelievable on hot biscuits with real butter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mayhaw jelly is the second best jelly in the world, being a very close second to homemade blackberry jelly. It is unbelievable on hot biscuits with real butter.



oh, there will be hommade biskits Chrimus mornin'.  I don't have a milk cow anymore, but Pappy use to make butter 2 or 3 times a week.

Another thread on here was talking about farm subsidy, and I was thinking, if you put 2/3rds of them on a substance farm, they would starve to death inside a month.

They wouldn't have a clue about milking a cow, slopping a hog, or taking care of layin hens. About the only reason they would make it 3 weeks, is it would take them that long to wipe out the sqwerls.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 13, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Good job SS i love top water fishing. And the tips will kill a pig I hope. Always need a hat and never tried using a chatter bait.  Thank you my northern friend.



You scored big dude!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Someone figured out how much I love to fish and eat them too! This will make cleaning them a piece of cake. Also a nice hot/cold tumbler and a 250 lumens flashlight with batteries! Thank you Secret Santa! Very much appreciated!



Saweeet!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 13, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy dun tolt you about him getting his gift last week.  It had to be checked real close fer hair and such before Meeno would let me put it in the fridge.  Pappy got him some mild smoked sausage, pancake mix, pancake 'surp, and mayhaw jelly.
> 
> Pappy ain't never had Mayhaw jelly, and we are saving it for Chrimus mourning. We always cook brekfust for all the kids and grandbabies on Chrimus mourning.  If we get them all this year, there will be 20 of us 'round da table.
> 
> ...



You scored big Pappy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> You scored big Pappy!



Pappy were a mite disappointed they didn't send a few dozen fresh eggs too.  UPS makes 'em scrambalated fer ya at no extry charge.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 13, 2016)

dang. Yall got me feeling like I need a "do-over" y'all are sending some dang good stuff.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 13, 2016)

My recipient should get theirs tomorrow


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2016)

riverbank said:


> dang. Yall got me feeling like I need a "do-over" y'all are sending some dang good stuff.



well, it ain't yo fault the dog didn't want to fully participate


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2016)

Pappy hopes his got there in one piece.  I did write on the outside of the box.... "It can't be broke boys, so chunk it far as you can"

UPS treats them boxes with kid gloves.




then I realized I sent it FedEx.  Eeerrpppss!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Well durn, that didn't work...........
> Was supposed to have been, sorry it was empty I'll get another jar right back out lol
> Thank you



Had me scared there trying to figure out where the heck it went!!!  I've already gifted this years whole batch except the one the hubby swiped.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Someone figured out how much I love to fish and eat them too! This will make cleaning them a piece of cake. Also a nice hot/cold tumbler and a 250 lumens flashlight with batteries! Thank you Secret Santa! Very much appreciated!



Would of been there sooner but do you know that there is not a pair of catfish skinners in this whole town


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for the nice gifts Mud! They will be put to really good use!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mayhaw jelly is the second best jelly in the world, being a very close second to homemade blackberry jelly. It is unbelievable on hot biscuits with real butter.



Never had mayhaw jelly but would love to try it,,,, have had blackberry though on homemade biscuits,,,, and don't forget about raspberry jam,,,,


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2016)

A lot of nice santas out there giving some good and useful gifts! My ss was good to me, I gots some bacon hot sauce, some cured bacon and a new camera. I'm currently experiencing technical difficulties so I haven't been able to post a picture yet! 
I did want to say thank you and Merry Christmas to my ss the Hornets! If someone would be kind enough to pm me their email addy I can email them a picture to post for me.


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks NE GA Pappy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 14, 2016)

posting for quinn


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice Quinn,,,, Santa was good to you,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2016)

Pappy is good people


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2016)

&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody is getting good stuff this year!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Santa?


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Pappy is good people



Yes, yes he is! Thanks ne pappy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 14, 2016)

quinn said:


> Yes, yes he is! Thanks ne pappy!



no problems.

Merry Christmas


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2016)

Got a package in the mail today.  My Ss knows me pretty well I would say.  Home cured bacon, home made stew and sauce. And a nifty thermometer..  thanks brother


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2016)

I decided I was not waiting to try this bacon


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2016)

Sweet bigs! I'm gonna use some of mine for some venison japengo poppers tomorrow night!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice Bigs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Santa?


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2016)

I musta got the hornets old santa.  Nothin me for yet.

Everyone is racking up this year it seams though. Really good stuff showing up in the mail!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Santa?



santa is working up something special for us it seems


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing here yet either. Mine must be special...I mailed mine out yesterday


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2016)

I actually got both your gifts Quinn messed up the addresses


----------



## riverbank (Dec 14, 2016)

Gift from my wife and I have an expected delivery date of Saturday. I haven't gotten mine yet either. Y'all be patient. Lol


----------



## quinn (Dec 14, 2016)

bigelow said:


> I actually got both your gifts Quinn messed up the addresses




Yes that dude is very unreliable. Truth be told I had to fight myself not to give everybody my address. Then sail off into the blue.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2016)

quinn said:


> Yes that dude is very unreliable. Truth be told I had to fight myself not to give everybody my address. Then sail off into the blue.



Billy would do that.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2016)

Billy is smartz


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2016)

Got my Secret Santa today. 
MOST AWESOME'EST GIFT EVER!!
I'll post pics soon. 
Woooooooo!!!!!!!

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok, pics dont do this fist justice. I have a Christmas party Friday night and cant wait to walk up with this and a cold reeb in it. And at the end of the night if there is any smack talk i can throat punch em.
Also got a cool grill light so when i open the lid i can see! Thanks Santa!!






I will post a pic of it in use Monday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 15, 2016)

Mud scored!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome sauce!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2016)

Just et some more bacon. That junk is good


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2016)

If anybody wants to give me anything else Pm me and i'll give you my address..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, pics dont do this fist justice. I have a Christmas party Friday night and cant wait to walk up with this and a cold reeb in it. And at the end of the night if there is any smack talk i can throat punch em.
> Also got a cool grill light so when i open the lid i can see! Thanks Santa!!
> 
> View attachment 893359
> ...


That's a good'un!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> If anybody wants to give me anything else Pm me and i'll give you my address..



I think todd has a gift fer ya


----------



## quinn (Dec 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 893359



Very cool, I was startled for a minute, then I saw that was a bottom on that beer holder. I didn't want to see no pictures of that in use!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> If anybody wants to give me anything else Pm me and i'll give you my address..



I'll send you the BILLY side coozie to go with that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2016)

quinn said:


> A lot of nice santas out there giving some good and useful gifts! My ss was good to me, I gots some bacon hot sauce, some cured bacon and a new camera. I'm currently experiencing technical difficulties so I haven't been able to post a picture yet!
> I did want to say thank you and Merry Christmas to my ss the Hornets! If someone would be kind enough to pm me their email addy I can email them a picture to post for me.



You were pose to git some  homemade deer jerky wiff that. Our boy is worse than a bloodhound when it comes to jerky. H22 had it hid in da freezer and the boy musta sniffed it out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 15, 2016)

UPS say's my recipient received theirs today. I hope Billy didn't steal it off their front porch.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2016)

I did mark it's real  nice thanks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent mine out this morning, they said it should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 16, 2016)

I seent that beer coozie and knew mud could walks around the mudbog looking like a boss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thats right Topher!!

When i ride by at the bog with that on, errybody gonna know


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 16, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> UPS say's my recipient received theirs today. I hope Billy didn't steal it off their front porch.



Nope it was received and I thank you for it.  I will post pictures later this evening.  The card was very thoughtful thank you.  I can't wait to tear into the meat snacks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right Topher!!
> 
> When i ride by at the bog with that on, errybody gonna knowView attachment 893480


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right Topher!!
> 
> When i ride by at the bog with that on, errybody gonna knowView attachment 893480


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 16, 2016)

I knew mud was the kinda guy who could really appreciate that coozie.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 16, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Nope it was received and I thank you for it.  I will post pictures later this evening.  The card was very thoughtful thank you.  I can't wait to tear into the meat snacks.



Enjoy and Merry Christmas !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right Topher!!
> 
> When i ride by at the bog with that on, errybody gonna knowView attachment 893480



Suits you to a T.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 16, 2016)

quinn said:


> Very cool, I was startled for a minute, then I saw that was a bottom on that beer holder. I didn't want to see no pictures of that in use!


 OH !!!!! ................MY GOD


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 16, 2016)

Wooooo! Son just called me and said I had a package delivered this afternoon ! Pics later tonight if I don't get home to late


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Received mine today,,,, thanks SS,,,, Merry Christmas,,,, boy are they good, never had them before,,,, I've definitely got a sweet tooth,,,,


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 16, 2016)

Wooooo! I scored big time. A reeb cup that'll hold two reebs, some BBQ sauce and a Kershaw knife. Thanks SS! They will all get good use. Merry Chrismas!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 17, 2016)

Everyone has been good this year it seems
No coal at all


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 17, 2016)

My secret Santa hooked me up with about $753 with of plastics.  Good colors too!
And a beer mug.  And I love beer.
The was also a screw in there.  That way I would have a proper screw, in case I didn't fish or drink beers.  

Seriously, that's a lot of plastics!

Thanks secret Santa!  (Riverbank?)


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> My secret Santa hooked me up with about $753 with of plastics.  Good colors too!
> And a beer mug.  And I love beer.
> The was also a screw in there.  That way I would have a proper screw, in case I didn't fish or drink beers.
> 
> ...



Nice looking plastics,,,, can never have to many,,,,


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 17, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> My secret Santa hooked me up with about $753 with of plastics.  Good colors too!
> And a beer mug.  And I love beer.
> The was also a screw in there.  That way I would have a proper screw, in case I didn't fish or drink beers.
> 
> ...


----------



## riverbank (Dec 17, 2016)

Glad y'all have a good sense of humor. Wife tried to talk me out of the screw thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2016)

That screw will save the day when least expecting it.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 17, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Glad y'all have a good sense of humor. Wife tried to talk me out of the screw thing.



Tell her that it was the highlight of the package.  
It's funny though, you said you didn't know if I fished.  I do fish.  And I fish almost solely with plastics due to the amount of trash I fish around.  Any hanging hooks will surely cost me the lure in no time.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 18, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Tell her that it was the highlight of the package.
> It's funny though, you said you didn't know if I fished.  I do fish.  And I fish almost solely with plastics due to the amount of trash I fish around.  Any hanging hooks will surely cost me the lure in no time.


You and me both, glad they will be put to use. I had a tracking number to track the package and it was in Florida at one point. Scared me a little. I didn't want to be " that guy"


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 18, 2016)

riverbank said:


> You and me both, glad they will be put to use. I had a tracking number to track the package and it was in Florida at one point. Scared me a little. I didn't want to be " that guy"



Flooraduh seems about right.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 18, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Received mine today,,,, thanks SS,,,, Merry Christmas,,,, boy are they good, never had them before,,,, I've definitely got a sweet tooth,,,,



Those are good with ice cream grinding them up like a milk shake.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Those are good with ice cream grinding them up like a milk shake.



Sounds great,,,, better with vanilla or chocolate?,,,,


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 19, 2016)

Vanilla


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 19, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Vanilla



Gotcha,,,,


----------



## quinn (Dec 19, 2016)

We are getting really close to Christmas! If you haven't shipped your gift out.... We don't want to see anybody standing outside waiting in the cold and rain! If anyone is having any problems or something came up please pm me and I'll get it worked out.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 19, 2016)

I ate my meat snacks without a picture first.  Those were some yummy snacks with olives


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks 7 mag.  The meat snacks were ate prior to the picture


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 19, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Thanks 7 mag.  The meat snacks were ate prior to the picture



You are welcome. I was tempted to tear into them on the way to the post office. Merry Christmas !


----------



## riverbank (Dec 20, 2016)

Pappy got a sweet deal.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 20, 2016)

Santa may have missed my house... lol...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 20, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Santa may have missed my house... lol...



He's a busy and jolly old feller,,,, I'm sure he'll be there soon,,,,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2016)

We got a ball dropper?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2016)

i didn't get anything


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2016)

I must have been forgot Lol


----------



## quinn (Dec 20, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Santa may have missed my house... lol...



Let me check on that for you!


----------



## quinn (Dec 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I must have been forgot Lol



Let me check on that


----------



## riverbank (Dec 20, 2016)

Nothing here yet either. Although I did receive a promising private message a few days ago. Still checking the mail....lol. the mail lady came by the other day and kept on going. Didn't even stop. Then she came back about 10 min later, I just knew she had me something. NOPE !!!!!


----------



## riverbank (Dec 20, 2016)

by the way , I'm just ribbing my SS. I'm sure something will come


----------



## quinn (Dec 20, 2016)

Is there anybody else that played haven't gotten theirs or received a promissory notice!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 21, 2016)

If I say no do you think that will trick my SS into sending another package.


----------



## quinn (Dec 21, 2016)

bigelow said:


> If I say no do you think that will trick my SS into sending another package.



That's what billy would do!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Did Santa come for everyone? I know I had fun and will definitely do again next year,,,, Merry Christmas everyone,,,,


----------



## riverbank (Dec 22, 2016)

I talked to my not so secret anymore Santa , seems to be some sort of mix up at the good old USPS. By talking to this fella I would bet my paycheck he sent it. That's my luck though. Not the SS fault at all. If it wasn't for bad luck......Well you know the rest of the story.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2016)

My SS just made a special delivery!! Thank You so much Quinn I love it...


----------



## quinn (Dec 22, 2016)

Your welcome! I coulda put a picture in the frame for you? I just figured you may have a family photo or just the kids. I think one in sepia tones would look pretty good. If you have one that could be converted over to sepia I can do that so you could see if you like that look. It was great to me you and Eddie!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2016)

quinn said:


> Your welcome! I coulda put a picture in the frame for you? I just figured you may have a family photo or just the kids. I think one in sepia tones would look pretty good. If you have one that could be converted over to sepia I can do that so you could see if you like that look. It was great to me you and Eddie!



I don't know how you knew I needed a special frame for my baby's Senior Picture but it is perfect! Eddie and I enjoyed meeting you and maybe we can get together again soon!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 22, 2016)

Well my SS hand delivered a few days ago. I've been so busy I haven't had time to post the pics. It was nice meeting you Hugh. And I can't wait to try all these. Gonna open them up for our Christmas mornin breakfast. L-R blackberry jam, muscadine jelly, elderberry jelly and pear preserves. Thanks again Hugh!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hilsman said:


> Well my SS hand delivered a few days ago. I've been so busy I haven't had time to post the pics. It was nice meeting you Hugh. And I can't wait to try all these. Gonna open them up for our Christmas mornin breakfast. L-R blackberry jam, muscadine jelly, elderberry jelly and pear preserves. Thanks again Hugh!!!



Yessir, it was great meeting you as well. 
Guard those pear preserves. They're like candy and will go fast.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yessir, it was great meeting you as well.
> Guard those pear preserves. They're like candy and will go fast.



Pear preserves are my favorite. I remember me and my grandmomma making them along with fig preserves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2016)

Hilsman said:


> Pear preserves are my favorite. I remember me and my grandmomma making them along with fig preserves.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice Hills!


----------



## quinn (Dec 22, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> I don't know how you knew I needed a special frame for my baby's Senior Picture but it is perfect! Eddie and I enjoyed meeting you and maybe we can get together again soon!!!



Funny you should say that. I went looking around and saw the pictures you had on here. I saw that she was a senior and thought the same thing. Yes it would be nice to do that!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 23, 2016)

My secret Santa delivered got me a nice lamp, don't know how to post pictures from my phone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 23, 2016)

Txt it to me ill post it for.you


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Txt it to me ill post it for.you



Or they can email it to you,,,,


----------



## riverbank (Dec 24, 2016)

Well our secret Santa went WAAAYYY out of his was to make sure we got something. Moonpie is the man ! Pics to come this evening. My wife has done laid claims on that awesome jelly. I get up way before everyone else so I should be able to sneak a little every now and then.


----------



## quinn (Dec 24, 2016)

That's real nice Wycliff and riverbank! I think that means everybody got their gifts!


----------



## riverbank (Dec 24, 2016)

Got hooked up this year , thanks moon


----------



## riverbank (Dec 24, 2016)

There was also a bag of some real good deer jerky that I munched on all day yesterday.........It's gone.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

You are very welcome Riverbankk. It's obvious we have both out punted our coverage!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 24, 2016)

Santa did a great job this year all the way around!
Everyone got lucky in my opinion. We all got better gifts than we may have deserved based on behavior.  Or maybe just me?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I think you are right TnT. Lots of nice gifts for sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah,,,, I think everyone did well,,,, Santa was good to everyone,,,, Merry Christmas everyone,,,,


----------



## quinn (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2016)

One of my favorite parts about Christmas. Merry Christmas to all the secret santa's everywhere and thanks Quinn for organizing it!


----------



## quinn (Dec 24, 2016)

You Welcome! This year I will let somebody else organize secret Valentines!


----------

